# MTB Marathon Oberstdorf



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2005)

Wenn das nicht so weit weg wäre... Klingt verdammt gut. Preislich sogar relativ fair - wenn man sich rechtszeitig angemeldet hätte.

Was meint ihr? Schweinehund überwinden und hinfahren (380 km)?

http://www.mtb-marathon.de/index.shtml?infos


----------



## michi13 (19. September 2005)

wuerd ich nur machen, wenns wetter schoen bleibt. wirds schlecht oder kommt sogar noch ein kaelteeinbruch bis sonntag, dann wirds hart, es geht immerhin auf 2000m. die langstrecke wurde mit schon einmal wegen dem wetter gestrichen.

aber sonst, super strecke, die spass macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (20. September 2005)

Hi Leut

Kann Michi nur rechtgeben. Aber es wird relativ trocken bleiben aber kalt. Ich war letztes Jahr auch dabei. Da schockt dich nichts mehr. Mitmachen lohnt immer. Die Gegend ist super schön. Auch bei schlechtem Wetter
Gruß


----------



## GoodGrizz (21. September 2005)

servus oberstdorf-racer!

fahrt mit, wenn ihr irgendwie könnt!
das wetter scheint stabil gut zu bleiben und dann ist
oberstdorf einer der geilsten marathons im süden!

super stimmmung, super event in der oybele-halle (nicht
so groß rausgezüchtet wie anderswo, und deshalb sehr schön),
super strecke (trotz hochwasser-einschränkungen) und
vernünftige startgebühr (dafür kein geschenk, das meist eh
keiner brauchen kann. außer letztes jahr: da gabs einen super
deuter trinkrucksack...)

und die strecke ist ja sowieso eine der schärfsten, egal ob kurz-
oder langstrecke. beide sind hart, aber wir wollen es ja so.
und da ist wirklich alles drin, was MTB ausmacht. kein langweiliger
"nur-auf-forstrassen-rumkurv" marathon. sondern schon auch
technik und abwechslung.

...mehr reklame kann ich nicht mehr machen.
meldet euch schnell an, fahrt mit und genießt es selbst.

oberstdorf ist seeeehr cool!


----------



## Cubabike (26. September 2005)

Sers,

Der Marathon war allererste Sahne, einziges Gemecker von meiner Seite: Die uneinheitliche und z.T. falsche Angabe der Streckenlänge im Vorfeld.
Da stand auf dem Flyer im Starterpackage was von 60km/2500hm, also -12km.
Morgens am Start hieß es dann -8km, also 66km...
und was hatten 99% aller Finisher auf dem Tacho? --->70km/2600hm...
Gut, die paar km machen den Braten auch nicht fett, der Weg ins Ziel wurde aber für manche(n) nach dem heftigen Anstieg und Downhill das Fellhorn runter schon recht weit.
Ansonsten seeeehr gelungene Veranstaltung, großes Lob an ALLE HELFER (Egal ob an den Verpflegungsständen oder die Streckenposten)... sehr engagiert und immer freundlich, so lieb ich das!   
Gemecker wegen der spärlichen Verpflegung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, erst nix bezahlen wollen (wobei e.E. 29 seeehr ok sind - unbedingt beibehalten!), und dann noch Kuchen und Wurstsemmeln verlangen wollen...   

Nächstes Jahr bitte wieder genau SO! Weitermachen, setzen, 1,0 !   

Cubabike

P.S.: Wie gehts denn dem Werner Wagner, gibts da schon News, was dem passiert ist? Sah gar nicht gut aus, wie der auf der Strecke lag...


----------



## Das Phantom (26. September 2005)

Was ist dem Werner Wagner passiert? Hats ihn geschmissen?


----------



## Cubabike (26. September 2005)

Das Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist dem Werner Wagner passiert? Hats ihn geschmissen?



Bei der Abfahrt von der Seealpe (Mittelstation Nebelhorn) gabs ein kurzes, steileres Wiesenstück/Downhill, und genau dort, wo es unten wieder flacher wurde, war eine Art "Rinne", über die man fahren musste.
Normalerweise kommt man dort gut rüber, aber im Race-Tempo bei den Top10 kann man sowas schon mal leicht übersehen. Und wahrscheinlich hats ihn da ausgehoben und geschmissen.
Er lag zumindest mit ziemlich schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht direkt dahinter und sein Bike 5m weiter in der Pampa.
Die Ordner und Betreuer/Ersthelfer haben zumindest sehr gut reagiert und das Feld an der Stelle abgebremst - sonst hätte es vielleicht einen Massencrash gegeben...
Dass es der Werner Wagner gewesen sein muss, habe ich auch erst realisiert, als er im Ziel nicht in der Ergebnisliste auftauchte, und dass es ein Cube-Fahrer war hat man an der Unfallstelle schon gesehen...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Das Phantom (26. September 2005)

Na, da hoffe ich mal für ihn, daß ihm nicht allzuviel passiert ist..


----------



## GoodGrizz (26. September 2005)

servus racer!

das war doch lustig am samstag, oder?
eine wahre freud - bei dem wetter!!

einzig der sturz vom werner war nicht lustig. 
doch soweit ich gehört habe aus seinem team,
sah es schlimmer aus, als es letztlich war. er
scheint gott-sei-dank nochmal glück gehabt zu haben.
außer prellungen und schürfwunden nix -  und das
bei dem abflug! schutzengel.

wir sind halt lang da gestanden, keiner wußte was, alles sah
irgendwie furchtbar und nach schlimmem unfall aus.
mußten dann sogar noch zurück und bergauf steigen, um 
mit der meute von hinten weiter bergab zu fahren. 
da war dann noch eine massen-kollision, alle ineinander 
verkeilt, aber harmlos. trotzdem nervig und meine brems-
scheibe vorne war verbeult. blöd.

aber weiterfahren war gut möglich, nur das schleifen nervte.
hauptsache, das ding hat noch gebremst. das tat sie leider
auch die ganze weitere fahrtzeit lang. gerade biegen unmöglich.

but: schön war's, mir hat's einen riesen-spaß gemacht und zwischen-
durch dachte ich mir sogar: "jetzt wär es schön, kurz stehen
bleiben zu können, eiinen capuccino zu schlürfen und die aussicht
genießen..." doch dann kamen schon die nächsten von hinten
laut schnaufend herangestrampelt und ich mußte mich weiter
bergauf quälen, ohne länger die schöne aussicht genießen zu können... ;-))

kurz: oberstdorf war wieder sehr schön! wie immer! 
und die meckerer, die immer über irgendwas meckern, aber selber 
nie was tun, die sollen doch mal so ein rennen selber auf die beine 
stellen.
denkt doch nur mal an die unwetter, die auch über oberstdorf
hereinbrachen. da muß man so eine strecke erstmal hinbekommen.

und wer bei einem marathon selber nix in der trikotasche dabei hat,
dem sei das Buch "MTB-Marathon" empfohlen. 
da steht drin, was der normale marathonisti in der trikottasche haben sollte...

also: genießt die tage nach dem marathon und laßt euch von den maulern
nicht vom nächsten jahr abschrecken. dabei sein ist alles!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab (leider) was anderes gehört. Werner hat anscheinend doch einiges abbekommen, möchte hier jetzt nicht großartig was schreiben, aber wir hoffen alle, das es doch gut ausgeht. Lt. der Veranstalter-Seite ist er auf dem Weg der Besserung, aber was heißt das schon. Es gibt auf jeden Fall größere Kopfverletzungen...
Was genau passiert ist weis auch keiner, aber es kann immer mal was schiefgehen, selbst der beste Fahrer (und Werner ist sicher ein sehr guter) kann mal stürzen, ich denke das dürfte jedem klar sein der intensiv Mountain-Bike fährt.


----------



## Kuschelbaer8 (26. September 2005)

Abrechnung mit Oberstdorf

Wenn Ihr noch einmal einen so langen über zweiundsiebzig langen Kilometer und 2600 Höhenmeter Marathon macht, und die Kanzelwand in der Sonne glühen lässt und den ganzen Tag mit Petrus ein abkommen habt bezüglich schönem Wetter. Die Leute an den Verpflegungsstationen so überaus freundlich und motivierend sind. Die Zuschauer so lauthals Ihre Anerkennung herausschreien. Die Feuerwehr in Riezlern mein Reifen flickt. Vielen Dank an Herrn Moser für sein Flickeug in der Garage. Wenn dies alles noch einmal passiert............ Dann komm ich wieder. Bis nächstes Jahr. 

Grüße aus Ulm

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoodGrizz (27. September 2005)

hallo klaus,

danke für die info, das klingt leider wirklich nicht gut/erfreulich,,,

vielleicht haben die leute um werner am samstag etwas beschwichtigt,
damit unter den fragestellern keine "unhilfreiche" unruhe aufkommt. 
und eben auch keine weiteren gerüchte...

natürlich wünsche ich dem werner von hier aus alles erdenklich gute
und schnelle genesung, auf dass wir ihn bald wieder sehen bei einem
der rennen im nächsten frühjahr.

wie's halt oft so ist (und ich kann nach meinem sturz in garmisch und 
der unangenehmen reha-zeit danach auch ein schönes lied davon singen):
die schönen sachen haben leider auch ihre schattenseiten...

werner: alles gute! 
und wenn das einer deiner leute hier liest, bitte weiterleiten...danke!


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. September 2005)

Ja, leider!!! Hab jetzt seit Sonntag nichts mehr gehört, aber die Infos stammen aus dem direkten Bekanntenkreis (Werner fährt ja auch ab und zu mit uns, und öfter mit Leuten aus unserem Team), deshalb zweifle ich nicht an den Aussagen - wär mir lieber es würde nicht stimmen.
Aber nun hoffen wir einfach das Beste und drücken ihm die Daumen!!!


----------



## Das Phantom (27. September 2005)

Das klingt ja überhaupt nicht gut!!!!!
Ich wünsch dem Werner auf diesem Wege alles Gute..

..und hoffe darauf meinen "Arbeitskollegen" bald wieder in alter Frische bei einem Kaffee treffen zu können...


----------



## Eigerbiker (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo, 

gibt es denn schon (positive?) Neuigkeiten vom Werner???


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. Oktober 2005)

Nein, leider nicht. Hab jetzt aber seit über ner Woche nichts mehr gehört.
Mal bei Kumpels nachfragen, ob jemand was "neues" gehört hat. Hoffe einfach das es ihm besser geht...


----------



## Cubabike (6. Oktober 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, leider nicht. Hab jetzt aber seit über ner Woche nichts mehr gehört.
> Mal bei Kumpels nachfragen, ob jemand was "neues" gehört hat. Hoffe einfach das es ihm besser geht...



Hi Klaus,

schon was von Meister Werner gehört?
ist ja jetzt schon fast zwei Wochen her, langsam müsste er doch wieder senkrecht sein, oder?
Zumindest aus meinen "Quellen" hab ich nichts erfahren können...   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Oktober 2005)

Ja, aber leider bis jetzt nur aus 2. Hand, müsste aber trotzdem passen. Es geht ihm wieder besser, er wird wohl vorraussichtlich nichts zurückbehalten - das sah am Anfang etwas schlechter aus - ist also ne sehr gute Nachricht.


----------



## Cubabike (7. Oktober 2005)

Na, GottSeiDank.

Ich finds immer wieder dramatisch, egal ob bei Wettkämpfen oder auf der Sonntagstour, wenn es jemanden so zerbröselt, dass er nicht mehr von alleine aufsteht... hab das schon mal selbst erlebt, inklusive Heli-Rettung, ...von daher gesehen geht einem das durch Mark und Bein. Und auch wenn es mal einen Profi erwischt, bei dem das Berufsrisiko ist, schön ist das deswegen trotzdem nie.

Sers

Cubabike


----------



## klaus_winstel (7. Oktober 2005)

Naja, ich hatte bis jetzt das Glück weder selbst schwer zu stürzen, noch einen schweren Sturz zu beobachten, aber es nimmt einem schon mit, wenn man sowas hört.
Naja Profi ist Werner nicht, er fährt nur wie einer! Werner geht einem Job nach und ist eigentlich auch nur "Hobbyfahrer", grad deshalb ist der Unfall auch recht dramatisch, zumal er ja verheiratet und Vater von 3 Kindern ist.
Aber wie gesagt, es sieht schon wieder viel besser aus, auch wenn es sicher noch ne ganze Weile dauert, bis der Sturz wirklich überstanden ist...


----------



## GoodGrizz (11. Oktober 2005)

servus cuba, servus klaus!
und servus natürlich alle anderen!

ja, drücken wir dem werner alle daumen, dass er schnell 
wieder auf die beine kommt.
ich kenn das: du kommst lädiert heim, hast versprochen,
dass nix passiert, und dann rennst du mit gebrochener
schulter rum und deine lieben lassen dich nicht mehr so gern
auf ein rennen...

abgesehen davon kann immer was passieren und die spitzen-
fahrer (werner gehört sicher dazu) riskieren einfach noch viel
mehr, als wir normalen marathonisti. gut, sie können es auch 
nochmal um einige ticks besser, aber das risiko ist eben auch
viel höher.

letztlich muß man sein persönliches risiko einfach selbst einschätzen
und die grenzen festlegen, wie weit man geht (wie schnell man
irgendow runterfährt, wann gebremst wird etc). dann kann immer
noch ne ganze menge passieren (steinchen, wurzel, bremse fadet...)

wir leben halt a bissi riskant. aber wir wollen es ja so.
in diesem sinne: siehe motto. hilft ja nix.


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Oktober 2005)

Ja, klar es ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, auf der anderen Seite auf der Straße passiert auch einiges, ist ja nicht so, dass den Strassenrennern nichts passieren würde. Jedes Hobby (zumindest wenn man sich dabei bewegt) hat seine Risiken, ist halt nicht zu ändern, aber einfach schlimmer, wenn es jemanden trifft den man kennt, noch dazu wenn es rel. übel ausfällt...


----------



## Cubabike (13. Oktober 2005)

Hi Klaus,
hast Du jetzt neue Info über Werner?
Ich habe gestern bei Garmisch einen im Cube-Team-Outfit auf dem Renner trainieren sehen, und da musste ich wieder an die Geschichte denken.
Was heißt eigentlich "relativ übel", ist da mehr als Knochen knaputt gegangen?
Innere Verletzungen? Am Unfallort sah er ziemlich übel aus, aber das ist 10s nach einem Sturz ja auch eher normal - viele stehen da dann fünf Minuten später wieder auf und fahren weiter... manchmal aber auch eben nicht...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Das Phantom (13. Oktober 2005)

Der Werner ist aus dem Krankenhaus mittlerweile raus und wohl seit dieser Woche in der Reha. Ich hoffe, daß er das alles bald überstanden hat, was ich da so gehört habe und er wieder der "alte" wird.


----------



## Eigerbiker (18. Oktober 2005)

Servus zusammen!

Sind ja erstmal recht gute News vom Werner.....  
Aber was war denn nun alles "kaputt gegangen" bei ihm? Weiß einer vielleicht inzwischen wie es zum Sturz kam? 

Auf jeden Fall auch in der Reha gute Besserung!!!


----------

